# Kaputt geschlagenes Acer Laptop Display austauschen



## SSchaffrath (18. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe von einem Bekannten einen Laptop erhalten. Das Laptop ist ein Acer Aspire 7540G - 524G50MN.
Nun habe ich da ein Problem... Er hatt das Display vor Wut beim Spielen Kaputt "geschlagen" mitten in den Bildschirm rein 
Ich möchte jetzt gerne das Display austauschen, habe es auch schon ausgebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Displays wäre also das: AU Optronics - B173RW01 V.0

Nun wollte ich euch fragen, wo beziehe ich am besten ein Neues Display ?
Kann ich da ruhigen gewissens einfach eins von einem Ebay Händler kaufen?
Wobei mich bei den Händler immer der Text stutzig macht wenn oben gennantes Modell nicht vorrätig ist, wird ein anderes gleichwertiges Modell geliefert.
Bloß sind die wircklich gleichwertig?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## IJOJOI (18. März 2013)

Habe ebenfalls bereits das Display meines Laptops ausgetauscht, das bedeutet, 
dass das Ersatzteil ein Nachbau des Originalteiles ist, welches sich von der Qualität her unterscheiden kann aber nicht muss.
Man sollte das Angebot mit Vorsicht genießen, und sich die Rezessionen der Käufer durchlesen, dann kann nicht viel schief gehen.


----------



## DumBaz (18. März 2013)

Warum Fragst du nicht bei ACER nach ob sie einen Haendler hier in DE kennen, oder dir einen Haendler nennen koennen WO du ein Display-Panel herbekommst?


----------



## IJOJOI (18. März 2013)

DumBaz schrieb:


> Warum Fragst du nicht bei ACER nach ob sie einen Händler hier in DE kennen, oder dir einen Händler nennen können WO du ein Display-Panel herbekommst?


 
Das ist eine sehr schwierige und vor allem extrem TEURE Sache.
ACER, HP, ASUS etc. wollen ihre Ersatzteile nicht so einfach hergeben.
Sie dürfen nur von Partnern verbaut werden. Da dies jedoch kein Garantiefall ist, wäre es nicht empfehlenswert, ACER aufzusuchen.
Der Support wird darauf hinweisen, dass der Laptop eingeschickt werden sollte, und jegliche Änderung auf eigene Faust einen Garantieverlust verursacht hat.


----------



## SSchaffrath (18. März 2013)

Also ich habe z.B. dieses angebot gefunden:
LCD Bildschirm 17.3" LED vom Typ B173RW01 V.0 V0 V.1 V1 V.2 V2 V.3 V3 für laptop | eBay
(wenn man keine Ebay Links posten darf, entschuldige ich mich schonmal dafür)

Negativ sind die Bewertungen des Händlers aufjedenfall nicht...


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. März 2013)

Schau mal bei Laptop Screens | Laptop Screen | Laptop LCD Screens | Replacement Laptop Screens | Broken Laptop Screen - Home vorbei.


----------



## DumBaz (18. März 2013)

Wenn du den Link aufmerksam gelesehn hast waer dir das vielleicht auch aufgefallen

Zitat aus dem Link:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

für den Fall, dass die Garantie für Ihr Gerät bereits abgelaufen ist müssen Sie sich keine Sorgen machen. Acer bietet Ihnen auch einen Reparaturservice außerhalb der Garantiezeit an.
Im Rahmen des LifeXtension Programm wird je nach Problem die Reparatur zu attraktiven Preisen angeboten:
Basierend auf der Fehlerbeschreibung kann schon telefonisch auf Basis der vorläufigen Fehleranalyse eine Reparaturpauschale angeboten werden.
*Die Abholung des Gerätes, sowie die Rücklieferung sind bereits in dieser Pauschale enthalten.*

OK ne teure 0180 anrufen is auch nicht unbedingt mein ding, aber bei 0,14 Euronen/Minute geht das schon mal fuer 5-10min = 0,70-1,40 Euronen.
Ich glaub das kann ich verschmerzen, da ich das ja nicht taeglich mache.


----------



## SSchaffrath (18. März 2013)

Irgendwie Lustig, jetzt hast du wieder nicht aufmerksam gelesen...
Die Nummer die dort angegeben ist, ist nur für leute die ihr Gerät schon in Reperatur gegeben haben...
Ich müsste mein gerät jetzt zur reperatur per Formular einreichen.

Edit:
Zudem die Nummer ich die anrufen müsste diese wäre:
Technischer Support für Acer Produkte außerhalb der Garantie
      Telefon: 0900 - 1 00 98 98 / 1,29 € pro Minute, Montag bis Freitag, 08:00 - 18:00 Uhr.
      Die Gebühren aus dem Mobilfunknetz können abweichen!

1,29€ pro Minute ??
Da bezahlt man ja schon 30€ allein für die auskunft...


----------



## DumBaz (18. März 2013)

Ich gebe zu ich habe mich von der Seite blenden lassen,
meine Aufmerksamkeit hat nach ca. 60% rapiede nachgelassen.

Ich bin halt auch nur ein Mensch und der Macht Fehler 

Edit:

1,29 Euronen / Minute is schon ne Hausnummer
So kann man auch Geld machen


----------



## SSchaffrath (18. März 2013)

Was würdet ihr mir also empfehlen.
Lieber bei dem Händler der oben verlinkt wurde aus UK für umgerechnet 68€ bestellen.
Oder einfach den Deutschen Händler auf ebay für 63€ nehmen?
Bei beiden steht der Hinweis das auch ein anderes aber zu 100% Kompatibles Display geschickt werden kann.


----------



## DumBaz (18. März 2013)

Alleine wegen der Garantie wuede ich den Deutschen Haendler waehlen,
als zusaetzliche Sicherheit bietet er PayPal an.


----------



## th_fn_styles (18. März 2013)

SSchaffrath schrieb:


> Er hatt das Display vor Wut beim Spielen Kaputt "geschlagen" mitten in den Bildschirm rein )


 
Warum gibt's davon kein Bild.  Aber Spaß beiseite, ich würde dem Rat von DumBaz folgen.


----------



## SSchaffrath (18. März 2013)

th_fn_styles schrieb:


> Warum gibt's davon kein Bild.  Aber Spaß beiseite, ich würde dem Rat von DumBaz folgen.



Warum es kein Bild gibt? Naja ist schon was her und ich war nicht dabei, wobei die Scheibe des Displays noch intakt ist... 

Welchen Rat von DumBaz, das mit bei Acer anrufen oder bei dem Ebay Händler kaufen?


----------



## th_fn_styles (18. März 2013)

Den Tipp direkt über meinem Post mit dem ebay-Händler.


----------



## SSchaffrath (18. März 2013)

So, habe es bei besagtem Ebay Händler bestellt.
Werde aufjedenfall darüber berichten, ob alles glatt über die bühne geht


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (19. März 2013)

Hab's nur mal geschafft bei meinen ausraster die HDD so zu erschüttern dass de kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## SSchaffrath (19. März 2013)

Naja mir ist mal meine 1TB Externe Festplatte von WD von meinem Schreibtisch auf den Boden gefallen... Die HDD war natürlich hin... 
Aber irgendwie Lustig das Display sieht ganz Normal aus kein Bruch kein Kratzer nichts, nur wenns an ist, sieht man das es Kaputt ist.

Hab direkt mit PayPal bezahlt er hats schon als Verschickt markiert. Verschickt mit GLS, sollten auch wie DHL nur einen Tag brauchen oder ?
Dann wäre es ja Morgen da und dann gehts an den hoffentlich reibungslosen Einbau.


----------



## Fexzz (19. März 2013)

ansonsten: laptiptop.com Da bestell ich ständig, wenn ich was für Freunde repariere. Sind super freundlich die Leute und noch nie Ärger mit gehabt


----------



## SSchaffrath (19. März 2013)

Bestellt ist ja, zudem ist laptiptop 11€ teurer. Das ist auch schon Geld für einen Berufsschüler


----------



## MrG (19. März 2013)

Home / Home - M.K. Electronic = Offizieller Ersatzteilhändler 
Ansonsten mal direkt nach einem Ersatzrechner schauen.


----------



## SSchaffrath (19. März 2013)

Ne, hab meinen alten Verstärker gegen das Notebook getauscht eher klemm ich Zuhause meinen Monitor an und nutze ihn als kleinen Office und Multimediarechner brauch ich nicht immer die große Kiste anmachen.

Edit:
Super habe nun endlich eine Trackingnummer von GLS...
Nun stellt sich aber heraus das trotz bei ebay angegebener Berliner adresse, doch aus Frankreich verschickt wird...
Hab mich schon drauf gefreut das Heute das Display da ist, nun hängt es in der nähe von Paris.


----------



## Sibhugo1 (7. November 2014)

Du könntest auch gerne auf Notebook Displays für Laptop Reparatur: Notebook-DisplaysDirekt.de nachschauen  lieferzeit 2-3 Tage, bei mir ist das Display schnell angekommen und hat alles gut funktioniert


----------

